# MY case mod :D



## Dilyn (Nov 26, 2008)

Sorry about the atrocious audio quality in these videos. I'm still trying to figure out why my camera sucks so bad :upset:

YouTube - Case mod ideas
That's a video I made explaining what I'm gonna do.

In the video, I am refering to THESE photos.

Just some before and after pictures. 
These are pics of the entire thing, unpainted:









And just for lulz:





And now here are some pics of the finished paint job:











And here's a video on my thoughts of the finished product:
YouTube - Case paint - finished



Very happy so far with how it has turned out. Video explains in more detail my feelings on the case.


Soon (Christmas at the latest), I will have added a side window (12"x12"). It will either be smoked glass or just transparent. I'm leaning towards transparent, because I really want to see the inside of my case :grin:


I'll also be adding a 12" blue cold cathode. That'll look smexy me thinks.


After I do all that, I'll have my new hardware to go inside it:
4 GB (2x 2GB) OCZ Reaper 240 pin DDR2 1066Mhz RAM
Creative X-Fi sound card
Thermalright Trad2 VGA cooler (2x 92mm fans)
/Possibly/ a new CD drive that actually BURNS discs
Several 120mm neon blue case fans

I'll post some pics of the ACTUAL finished thing later... Probably tomorrow. I'll have a newer video up tomorrow as well. 

Thoughts and ideas are welcome


----------



## Barziani (Nov 17, 2008)

very nice work! congrats! hope to see the side window soon! good luck!


----------



## Dilyn (Nov 26, 2008)

Thanks 

The stuff that I'm using just came in yesterday, so expect to see an update tomorrow!!!


----------



## Dilyn (Nov 26, 2008)

Alright. So I FINALLY finished it.


We had run into some technical difficulties (his mom had stolen his jig saw... We broke our only metal blade and had to use wood blades... Fun times). So after several hours, we finally got it!!! 


Here's basically what we did:

YouTube - Case mod ideas

And here's what it came out as:


YouTube - Video 1


It looks pretty good I think.


Basically, my friend Adam and myself covered both sides with painters tape and measured out the cut. Since it was a 12x12 sheet, we didn't have too much to work with, but it turned out to be the perfect size because it didn't go far enough for you to see the drive bays and it went low enough that it covers up most of the PSU cables.
We cut out a little box on the acrylic so that the fan on the side would fit nicely inside it.
I decided to cut around the fan for two reasons:
One, the acrylic wasn't big enough to completely cut off the fan mount AND the CPU funnel holes (see the first video for what I mean).
Two, in order to actually create a fan mount inside the acrylic would take FOREVER. And I just didn't have that much time.


All in all, I think that it turned out pretty good. I can't believe it's finally finished! Looks nothing like the stock case


----------

